# الــفـرق بيـن الـزوج التـركي و الـزوج المصـري ...



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2012)

*الزوج ♥ التركــي ...*
*  دخل الزوج على زوجته فوجدها حزينه , فجلس بجانبها ونظر اليها قائلا :*
* ... هل تعلمين انك ثاني اجمل انثى في العالم .*
*  ... ... فتبسمت الزوجه وقالت باستغراب : ومن تكون الاولى ؟*
*  قال لها : انتي حين تبتسمين .*

*  الـزوج المصري بقي ....*

*  ... دخل الزوج على زوجته فوجدها حزينه , فنظر لها قائلا :*
*  يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم , خير يا ستي ضاربه البوز أياه ليه*
*  شكلها كده ليله عكننه*

*  كم انت رومانسى ايها المصرى *​


----------



## Samir poet (28 أبريل 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مفيش احلا منو الانسان المصرى دااااااااا
*​


----------



## چاكس (28 أبريل 2012)

ههههه ^_^


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 أبريل 2012)

دائما ظالمين الزوج المصرى تزوجوا من ازواج اتراك


----------



## مسرة (28 أبريل 2012)

هههههههه اضيفي العراقي الي جانبه ​


----------



## عبير الورد (28 أبريل 2012)

اضيفي السعودي الى جانبه هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مفيش احلا منو الانسان المصرى دااااااااا
> *​




هههههههه اه مش كده بردو:ranting:


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2012)

الليبرالى قال:


> ههههه ^_^




ميرسي لمرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> دائما ظالمين الزوج المصرى تزوجوا من ازواج اتراك



ههههههههههه لالالالالالالا خالص يا استاذي


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2012)

مسرة قال:


> هههههههه اضيفي العراقي الي جانبه ​




ههههههههههههه كمان يعني في من ده كتير


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2012)

عبير الورد قال:


> اضيفي السعودي الى جانبه هههههههههههه




هههههههههه يلا علي البركة واضح ان كل الدول كده:a82:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أبريل 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه جميله .....


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه جميله .....


انتي اجمل يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2012)

هههههههههه

فعلا كم هو رومانسى


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2012)

هههههههههههه

منا بقول كده بردو


----------



## nasa (6 مايو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفه بجد


----------



## joeseph.jesus (6 مايو 2012)

عبير الورد قال:


> اضيفي السعودي الى جانبه هههههههههههه



الي جانب التركي  ولا امصري :smile01


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2012)

nasa قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> تحفه بجد




ميرسي لمرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2012)

نفسي اكون مسيحي قال:


> الي جانب التركي  ولا امصري :smile01




هههههههههه اكيد للمصري:smil13:


----------



## joeseph.jesus (7 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه اكيد للمصري:smil13:


المصريين رومانسيين ع فكرة 
لكن ظروفهم المهببة هي السبب في ده


----------



## twety (7 مايو 2012)

*هما المصريين اتعودوا على رمى الطوب
لكن الباقيين متعودين على الدبلوماسيه فى الكلام
يوصلوا المعنى المطلوب بكلمات جميله 

يلا حظنا كده بقى يابنتى
هههههههههههه
*


----------



## white.angel (7 مايو 2012)

*رومانسية الصباح
كآنت تعد له الإفطار وتفكر( مربى- زبده -قهوة ) مآذا تحب أيضا
رد سريعا أحبك أنت ... ضحكت بدلآل قائله لا أعني الأفطار
 جذبها اليه ناظراَ اليها ... ومن قآل لك أنكى لست فطوري
 .
 .
 .
 .
 وزي ما إتعودنا D:
 "دي النسخة التركيه طبعا...نيجي للنسخه المصريه بقى"
 كانت تعد له الافطار ..
وتفكر (مربي.. زبده.. قهوة) ماذا تحب ايضا
 رد سريعا وبيض مسلوق وجبن وشكشوكه وفول وطعميه وعيش بلدي مع شاي بحليب
نظرت اليه وقالت يالهوي هتاكل كل ده!!!!!
جذبها اليه ناظرا اليها وقال...وانتى مالك إنتى ؟؟؟
كله من فلوسي ... حضري الفطار وانتى ساكته  
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مايو 2012)

*لا يختي حوشي 
نور وسمر و شهرزاد اللي مصريين متجوزينهم

جاتنا نيله في حظنا الهباب 
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 مايو 2012)

*الفرق بين الزوج التركى والزوج المصرى*

*الــفـرق بيـن الـزوج التـركي و الـزوج المصـري ...*​..........
الزوج ♥ التركــي ...
*دخل الزوج على زوجته فوجدها حزينه , فجلس بجانبها ونظر اليها قائلا :
هل تعلمين انك ثاني اجمل انثى في العالم .
... ... فتبسمت الزوجه وقالت باستغراب : ومن تكون الاولى ؟
قال لها : انتي حين تبتسمين .*

الـزوج المصري بقي ....

*دخل الزوج على زوجته فوجدها حزينه , فنظر لها قائلا :
يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم , خير يا ستي ضاربه البوز أياه ليه
شكلها كده ليله عكننه

كم انت رومانسى ايها المصرى*

* تحياتى 
 يوليوس ( عدو المراة:smil15​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2012)

المسيح حررني قال:


> المصريين رومانسيين ع فكرة
> لكن ظروفهم المهببة هي السبب في ده


اممم جايز مع اني لا اعتقد ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2012)

twety قال:


> *هما المصريين اتعودوا على رمى الطوب
> لكن الباقيين متعودين على الدبلوماسيه فى الكلام
> يوصلوا المعنى المطلوب بكلمات جميله
> 
> ...




ههههههههه معلش يا حبي ربنا يهديهم ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *رومانسية الصباح
> كآنت تعد له الإفطار وتفكر( مربى- زبده -قهوة ) مآذا تحب أيضا
> رد سريعا أحبك أنت ... ضحكت بدلآل قائله لا أعني الأفطار
> جذبها اليه ناظراَ اليها ... ومن قآل لك أنكى لست فطوري
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههه حلوه


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *لا يختي حوشي
> نور وسمر و شهرزاد اللي مصريين متجوزينهم
> 
> جاتنا نيله في حظنا الهباب
> *​




هههههههههه:a63:


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> *الزوج ♥ التركــي ...*
> *  دخل الزوج على زوجته فوجدها حزينه , فجلس بجانبها ونظر اليها قائلا :*
> * ... هل تعلمين انك ثاني اجمل انثى في العالم .*
> *  ... ... فتبسمت الزوجه وقالت باستغراب : ومن تكون الاولى ؟*
> ...



 ي*ااختى الغالية  انا  عملت الموضوع  فى موضوع تانى  ارجو دمج موضوعى ليكى او حذفة لانة متكرر وانتى الالفة فى الموضوع  
شكرا ليكى يااختى الغالية *


----------



## V mary (12 مايو 2012)

الرومانسية المصرية لها طابع خاص طابع نكدي يجنن


----------



## scream man (14 مايو 2012)

المصري متقدم في كل حاجة


----------



## twety (19 مايو 2012)

*يارومانسياتك يا مصرى
هههههههههههه


*


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> ي*ااختى الغالية  انا  عملت الموضوع  فى موضوع تانى  ارجو دمج موضوعى ليكى او حذفة لانة متكرر وانتى الالفة فى الموضوع
> شكرا ليكى يااختى الغالية *



  شكرا ليك يا يوليوس

ربنا يعوضك وسيتم دمج الموضوع انا بعت اللينك في موضوع المواضيع المتكررة


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2012)

V mary قال:


> الرومانسية المصرية لها طابع خاص طابع نكدي يجنن


ههههههههههههه

يجنن فعلا

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2012)

scream man قال:


> المصري متقدم في كل حاجة




هههههههههههه اهاااااااا في كل حاجة فعلا


----------



## RASHY19_7 (21 مايو 2012)

ههههههههههههه واقع مرير


----------



## روزي86 (21 مايو 2012)

ههههههههه نورتي الموضوع


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (25 مايو 2012)

*رومانسى جدا هههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2012)

ههههههههههه جدا جدا

نورتي


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (4 يونيو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوووووة اوي وكلاام صحيح فعلا:closedeye*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
فعلالالالالالالالالا
ميرسي كتيييييير
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
​


----------



## روزي86 (8 يونيو 2012)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *حلوووووة اوي وكلاام صحيح فعلا:closedeye*​




هههههههههه انتي احلي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (8 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> فعلالالالالالالالالا
> ...




ويفرحك يا قمره

نورتي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 يونيو 2012)

تم الدمج للتكرار


----------



## هالة الحب (9 يونيو 2012)

حلوه كتيييييييييييييير


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2012)

انتي احلي يا قمر


----------



## ohannes (16 يونيو 2012)

حلوة وملعوبة

إديلا ميا تديك طراوة
​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يونيو 2012)

شكرا ليك علي مرورك


----------

